# How do you deal with traveling?



## marmur1 (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi there! My family has been planning a trip to Hawaii in December as a last hoorah for us to vacation together, as all of the kids are now adults. I absolutely cannot say no, as all the plane fare and hotel reservations are completely paid for, but I'm terrified. I can hardly take a half hour car ride with someone else in the car (although it doesn't ever bother me if I'm alone), and I'm wondering how in the heck I'm going to be able to sit on a plane for five hours. We are spending two weeks in Hawaii, and at first I felt so lucky that I'd be able to go, but as the trip nears, I'm just scared to death that I won't be able to make the flight. How have you guys dealt with this? I've only had IBS for about a year and I always just avoid all activities that I can't control. I would really appreciate any advice or ideas. THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Traveling has always been stressful for me too--sometimes it has given me panic attacks. (I take Xanax in those situations but that is just me.) If you go the the Managing Anxiety forum further down on the main BB, you might find help from past discussions. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to ask if you are already taking medication that has been helpful? Have you talked this over with your doctor? Depending on your particular IBS, there may be a good number of options. Take care.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I've found that worrying about it makes it even worse (but it's not like you can just stop worrying, I know). I would try to calm yourself down and expect and visualize the plane ride as being very calm. I can sympathize with this because I go to college in another state, so I have to fly home. Even though it's only an hour flight, it is on a super small plane with NO BATHROOM...I can't tell you how many times I have panicked about just flying up and having an attack, so I finally just stopped driving myself crazy about it. If I can arrange it, it depends on the time of the flight and all that, I try to get less sleep the night before so I'm more likely to sleep my way through the flight, and that has helped too. Although 5 hours is a lot to try to sleep through, and definitely not a good idea, as being tired might even aggravate your symptoms. I would make sure the day before that you're keeping everything under control with your medications. I'm not sure if you are IBS-D, but if you are, just stock up on immodium. A lot of nicer planes today have two bathrooms, as well, so if you DO have to get up and spend a whole lot of time in there, it's not like people will be lined up and down the aisle. But I know how embarrassing it can be, especially because planes are so cramped and you have to like crawl over people to get to the bathroom. I wouldn't worry about it at this point, and don't let it get your spirits down and ruin your trip. Hawaii is supposed to be BEAUTIFUL, and imagine how great it will be when you finally get off the damn plane and you're in paradise!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

what are your ibs symptoms and how regularly do u get them?i have constant tummy pain and D although ive controlled the D with fybogel. i take immodium as a precaution when i travel and my doctor told me to take pain killers. i also take an anti depressant which has really helped with anxiety. could u get a relaxation tape to play to yourself on the plane?


----------



## slim2k (Nov 17, 2003)

alrite dude i worrie and i defo agree that it dose make you worse but be posotive about the situation dont let the ibs own you look forwared to the trip and then you will be chilled making the trip easyer i know tis a challange but keep kool


----------



## marmur1 (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks to you all for your help. I have IBS w/alternating D & C, but the main problem for me when traveling (or just sitting next to someone else) is colon spasms that tend to lead to gas. I've read that others have this problem, too. It's really frustrating because even when I try to relax I almost always get those really loud gurgling noises that everyone can hear, which of course leads to stress, and inevitably more noises. I have been taking Levsin for this problem, but it hasn't really helped so far. Do any of you guys have this problem, and if so, what has worked for you? Just so you know, I'm 26 and have only had this problem for the last year (it started my last quarter of college). Since then, I have problems daily, but am fairly new to all the options available. Thanks again for your support. I appreciate it so much!!!







Maggie


----------



## slim2k (Nov 17, 2003)

try using diffrent types of mint like mint sweets, mint capsuals and mint oil just enjoy the mint sweets take the mint capsueals as box says and take the mint oil in a hot drink i find it more affectiv in something hot i put it in my cup of tea and coffee see how that dose you mint is know to cal the spasams in the stoumach good luck and enjoy your time there


----------



## samilynn0404 (Jul 28, 2004)

i take imodium when i know im gonna be going somewhere


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

marmur1,I just spent a week hopping all over New England, and I feel your pain! I was so worried something horrible would happen, but luckily I made it OK. I suggest getting a really good trashy novel or sci-fi thriller to keep your mind off the IBS while traveling. Have you tried taking Immodium? I always take 1-2 before I get on a plane, and I bring a peppermint teabag to use when they bring the cart around. The peppermint helps calm my rumblings.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Wow, this was an old thread ressurected lol!How did that trip to Hawaii go?


----------



## reeses (Aug 16, 2004)

i dont mind flying as long as i have an aisle seat obviously. cars are what do it to me usually. i get those gurgle sounds all the time nervous or not. sometimes gum helps with gas but i end up burping though but id much rather burp than...well you know...


----------

